# VSTPlugin folder select option



## DEDRICK (Mar 22, 2017)

Currently you are forced to use Program Files/VSTPlugins, a folder where none of my current VSTs are installed.

Having the option to change where OBS looks for plugins would be super fantastic...Unless it is buried in an .ini that I haven't looked at.


----------



## Fenrir (Mar 22, 2017)

Full details on the search paths is here: https://github.com/jp9000/obs-studio/wiki/OBS-Studio-Filters-Guide#vst-plugin

An option to specify location is planned, but no ETA.


----------



## StrikerX3 (Mar 23, 2017)

OBS Studio should also check for the path on the following registry keys (if present):

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\VST\VSTPluginsPath
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Wow6432Node\VST\VSTPluginsPath

These are usually set/used by VST plugin installers.


----------



## Tueddelkram (Jan 12, 2019)

DEDRICK said:


> Currently you are forced to use Program Files/VSTPlugins, a folder where none of my current VSTs are installed.
> 
> Having the option to change where OBS looks for plugins would be super fantastic...Unless it is buried in an .ini that I haven't looked at.



The topic is a bit older, but still there is no option to set a path for VST plugins in OBS. Since you come across this thread through the Google search and there seem to be barely any workarounds, my current, though not the most beautiful solution for it:

Under Windows choose one of the paths in which OBS searches for plugins by default, for example C:\Program Files\VSTPlugins. Create a symbolic link in this folder which points to the actual VST folder. This can be created in the Windows CMD console with "mklink /D <NameForYourLink> <TargetFolder>". For example in my case: "mklink /D OBSPlugins D:\VSTs\". OBS then follows the link and finds the plugins.

As long as the search path cannot be changed, this is a simple solution. Only checks if other VST programs are not confused by the link.


----------



## DEDRICK (Jan 12, 2019)

I was just thinking about this yesterday ...I could use a sim link!  Come here and you have the instructions on how to do a simlink :D


----------



## FallReload (May 10, 2021)

Thanks for posting the Sym link instructions. I created one but OBS still can't find my VST Plugins folder.





Sym link created:




Where my VST folder is located 




But OBS isn't finding this new location :( 




Any tips??


----------

